# Cubo Lowtech 60 Liters



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

hi to all

Again, I am here showing my new tank. It is one more in the style lowtech, with plants of slow growth and low maintenance. I am hope your enjoy.

Pictures:

Front









Microsorium Windelov









Microsorium Pteropus









Anubia nana producing oxygen









for those who found the small pictures, click here to see a greater resolution.

More pictures in my blog

Cheers...

Coments are all welcome!


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Update:

Shrimp Red Crystal


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

new layout:










I hope your enjoy!

Regards...


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I like the new layout, in the old one the wood was a bit too heavy. The shrimp look great!


----------



## Emerica88 (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree the new driftwood looks really nice


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I like the clear crisp photos of your shrimp. I need more practice with the camera.


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks to all for comments.

Update

Front




































I hope your enjoy!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very clean and refreshing! Nice job. I like it alot.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Andre,

Can you please share the specs (substrate, water change freq., ferts, filtration and lighting). How do you maintain the water so clear?

regards,
Ravi


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

I love it


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Jeff: Thanks for comment. I am happy your enjoy!

Gravy9: The substrate is Tropica, only in back of the tank. The wather change frequence is 20% very 15 days. Ferts only with potassium and phosphate in partial exchange of water and lighting is one PL 24W 10000K connected eight hours a day.
Thanks for comment.

Foofooree: Thanks for comment.

Cheer for all!


----------

